
What does this code do? - ColinWright
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/07/21/what-does-this-code-do/
======
pedalpete
I don't think the answer to this questions is "comment your code", it's "give
your functions meaning full names".

Commenting is great, but you need to know how the program is put using
meaningful function and method names not only when they are declared, but also
when they are called/passed.

I use comments when I've taken a non-obvious path with the code, and I explain
why in comments. I think that is what comments are for.

~~~
johndcook
Meaningful function names are a good start. But they can only answer "what"
and not "why."

